# Too many packages, not enough time



## Lov3ly

Today I am rethinking my Amazon gig. I had a block today from 1030-130pm with 58 stops. In those 58 stops I had almost all apartments and each apartment drop had over 12 deliveries in them. When I finished, I had 9 "not safe location" & I had 9 stops remaining. I continued up to 215p, but they don't pay me past 130, so I got this email...


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

Yep that's a problem.

Just because there are 3 or 4+ deliveries in one complex doesn't mean they all can be done in 5 minutes. 

Do they understand often times the building #'s are hard to find, much less the pac is on the third floor. Taking way more time. 

Sometimes you can't even get in the complex. 

A couple of times I just went to the leasing office and asked for a map. One woman was kind enough to mark the places on the map for me. But yet that takes precious time away.


----------



## Lov3ly

They don't understand. Customers don't even put the building numbers only their apartment. When you call them 95% Don't answer the phone. I been doing this gig for awhile now and seems they been adding more and more packages to deliveries. I am so confused. I like this extra money but I think I may let it go. The leasing office don't even be help sometimes. Idk just alot to process.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

Ya I had one, 67 pax. took 6.5 hrs . The hourly went down to $11.00 Thought may as well do ride share at that point.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

WOW is all I can say! 58 to 67 pkgs and stops is way too much for a 3 hour route. Even for our 4hour routes those pkg counts are way high!


I would be sending CONSTRUCTIVE feedback via the app each time that happens. 
The drivers here simply won't do 3 hour blocks unless absolutely necessary so they hardly even drop them. Almost always late afternoon reattempts but all normal blocks are 4 hours.


----------



## Memorex

I don't do 3 hr. blocks. Just not worth it.


----------



## Bygosh

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Ya I had one, 67 pax. took 6.5 hrs . The hourly went down to $11.00 Thought may as well do ride share at that point.


It was way less then that, you are not factoring in expenses.


----------



## Lov3ly

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> WOW is all I can say! 58 to 67 pkgs and stops is way too much for a 3 hour route. Even for our 4hour routes those pkg counts are way high!
> 
> I would be sending CONSTRUCTIVE feedback via the app each time that happens.
> The drivers here simply won't do 3 hour blocks unless absolutely necessary so they hardly even drop them. Almost always late afternoon reattempts but all normal blocks are 4 hours.


Here in Phoenix they mostly have 3 hr blocks. Some 4, but not many. I wrote them yesterday but they don't care, they don't think about the drivers, they are customer based. If we accept a block and have to run over they should be paying us for it. We should get paid just like another job would until we clocked out.


----------



## miauber1x831

Lov3ly said:


> If we accept a block and have to run over they should be paying us for it. We should get paid just like another job would until we clocked out.


You accepted a delivery block ESTIMATED to take 3 hours (or 4 hours, whatever the case may be). We are not employees of Amazon, so no, we shouldn't get paid until we "clock out". If we did, we would be employees and be subject to all other kinds of rules, regulations and micromanaging. Not having to deal with that stuff is one of the main reasons I enjoy this gig. If that is really what you want then you're free to sign up with one of the fleets who are contracted with the warehouse, and get paid an hourly rate. Or work for UPS. Nobody is forcing you to do Flex. If you find it's not worth your time then you can stop at any time. I personally don't want to be "employed" by Amazon.


----------



## Lov3ly

miauber1x831 said:


> You accepted a delivery block ESTIMATED to take 3 hours (or 4 hours, whatever the case may be). We are not employees of Amazon, so no, we shouldn't get paid until we "clock out". If we did, we would be employees and be subject to all other kinds of rules, regulations and micromanaging. Not having to deal with that stuff is one of the main reasons I enjoy this gig. If that is really what you want then you're free to sign up with one of the fleets who are contracted with the warehouse, and get paid an hourly rate. Or work for UPS. Nobody is forcing you to do Flex. If you find it's not worth your time then you can stop at any time. I personally don't want to be "employed" by Amazon.


You are not reading the post correctly. I said if we run over, they don't want us taking back packages. They want us to finish loads and work for free if 3 hrs is not enough time. So if that's the case then they pay me for the extra time. That's what I said. Being an employee has nothing to do with it. This is my sidr hustle. But side hustle or not, i want to be compensated for my time. Idk why u included that in ur reply. Nobody said anything about being forced either. All the extra that u included, keep to urself. I added this thread to see if anyone else is running over their time and if they do if they take back the packages or finish out their loads. If you have ever experienced that, then ur experience would be welcomed.


----------



## Prius13

miauber1x831 said:


> You accepted a delivery block ESTIMATED to take 3 hours (or 4 hours, whatever the case may be). We are not employees of Amazon, so no, we shouldn't get paid until we "clock out". If we did, we would be employees and be subject to all other kinds of rules, regulations and micromanaging. Not having to deal with that stuff is one of the main reasons I enjoy this gig. If that is really what you want then you're free to sign up with one of the fleets who are contracted with the warehouse, and get paid an hourly rate. Or work for UPS. Nobody is forcing you to do Flex. If you find it's not worth your time then you can stop at any time. I personally don't want to be "employed" by Amazon.


This is part of the 1099 contract model, whereby Amazon does not have to pay us for extra time spent to deliver past the time budgeted block. Twice now it took me forty or forty five minutes past my allotted block to finish my deliveries. Wish we could but we cannot back bill Amazon for extra time spent past the agreed time block.



CarmenFlexDriver said:


> WOW is all I can say! 58 to 67 pkgs and stops is way too much for a 3 hour route. Even for our 4hour routes those pkg counts are way high!
> 
> I would be sending CONSTRUCTIVE feedback via the app each time that happens.
> The drivers here simply won't do 3 hour blocks unless absolutely necessary so they hardly even drop them. Almost always late afternoon reattempts but all normal blocks are 4 hours.


I had about 53 packages in past two 3- hour blocks and it took me 3.75 hours to finish. Then again in the first instance, I was twenty minutes late arriving at Mundelein Dch. This past Saturday was bad as I was fifteen minutes early for my Lisle Dch block, and I still finished in 3.75 hours for a 3 hour block. That time, no one at Lisle explained to me how the packages were sorted or organized in rolling rack at warehouse. Waited over 5 minutes for someone to check me out before I could leave Dch. What are other people's experience delivering for Lisle Dch?


----------



## Side Hustle

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Ya I had one, 67 pax. took 6.5 hrs . The hourly went down to $11.00 Thought may as well do ride share at that point.


I have had more than one like that. It makes you wait a few days before going back for another block. It seems 3 hour blocks are often 4 hours long and 4 hour blocks are 5 to 6 hours long. Usually the only way to beat the clock or finish on time is to drop and run. Of course this has the potential for "marked delivered but not received" emails which is a whole other problem. You just have to call support repeateadly to cover your ass. Time sponging. Overstuffing blocks is just another corporate scam inflicted on independent contractors. They could care a less about the impact on you. But, I desperately need, the money , so I go back for more....,


----------



## Solo1

Lov3ly said:


> Here in Phoenix they mostly have 3 hr blocks. Some 4, but not many. I wrote them yesterday but they don't care, they don't think about the drivers, they are customer based. If we accept a block and have to run over they should be paying us for it. We should get paid just like another job would until we clocked out.


So what you are saying is you should be rewarded for being slower than another delivery driver ... I get 60 pax done in 3 hrs for $54, you get the exact same pax done in 6hr for $108 ... EVERYONE would just milk the time ... Makes no sense ... Pick the blocks that make you money or try another hustle ... I only do morning routes and some midday ... Never nights and NEVER rerouted ... Those are the differences of 20 miles and 150 miles.


----------



## UberPasco

I do onsite service under contract. I receive a flat rate. Avg service call time is 1.5 hrs. Sometimes I'm done in 20 min, sometimes 4 hrs. If I get a re-call, I am only paid 1/2 rate for the 2nd visit. I get a premium for getting called out between 10PM and 6AM. If I no longer like the terms (_that I agreed to)_ I would not continue.
The same applies to Amazon.


----------



## Prius13

Solo1 said:


> So what you are saying is you should be rewarded for being slower than another delivery driver ... I get 60 pax done in 3 hrs for $54, you get the exact same pax done in 6hr for $108 ... EVERYONE would just milk the time ... Makes no sense ... Pick the blocks that make you money or try another hustle ... I only do morning routes and some midday ... Never nights and NEVER rerouted ... Those are the differences of 20 miles and 150 miles.


Anyone done night blocks in Chicagoland Dch? Are these really re attempts and totally spread out ie >50 miles total route excluding deadhead route home?


----------



## andvhbk

Lov3ly said:


> Today I am rethinking my Amazon gig. I had a block today from 1030-130pm with 58 stops. In those 58 stops I had almost all apartments and each apartment drop had over 12 deliveries in them. When I finished, I had 9 "not safe location" & I had 9 stops remaining. I continued up to 215p, but they don't pay me past 130, so I got this email...
> View attachment 120130


Do you mind if i ask how many miles did you put on this block?

They also said that it only affect you if this happen consistently. I know sometime we get dead route, it's just a bad day, forget it and move on


----------



## Randompanzy

I'm sorry 6.5 hours to do 67 packages is pretty slow. I agree that 3 hour blocked get royalty screwed over alot but there has to be more to this story?



Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Ya I had one, 67 pax. took 6.5 hrs . The hourly went down to $11.00 Thought may as well do ride share at that point.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

Ya I know, that $11 hr didn't cover expenses.

I've been keeping a spread sheet to track miles and what a block works out to hourly. So far after 14 blocks ( one 2hr and a 3hr the rest 4hr.) Hourly average is just over $19 hr. and yes b4 expenses.



miauber1x831 said:


> If that is really what you want then you're free to sign up with one of the fleets who are contracted with the warehouse, and get paid an hourly rate. Or work for UPS. Nobody is forcing you to do Flex. If you find it's not worth your time then you can stop at any time. I personally don't want to be "employed" by Amazon.


 . More blocks for you right. smh...



Randompanzy said:


> I'm sorry 6.5 hours to do 67 packages is pretty slow. I agree that 3 hour blocked get royalty screwed over alot but there has to be more to this story?


Yeah but there is no reality on how big the apt complexes were within that block. Most were on the third floor and way at the end after you get to the top. No elevators either.

The thing is, until one learns the apt complexes its always going to take more time.


----------



## miauber1x831

Lov3ly said:


> You are not reading the post correctly. I said if we run over, they don't want us taking back packages. They want us to finish loads and work for free if 3 hrs is not enough time. So if that's the case then they pay me for the extra time. That's what I said. Being an employee has nothing to do with it. This is my sidr hustle. But side hustle or not, i want to be compensated for my time. Idk why u included that in ur reply. Nobody said anything about being forced either. All the extra that u included, keep to urself. I added this thread to see if anyone else is running over their time and if they do if they take back the packages or finish out their loads. If you have ever experienced that, then ur experience would be welcomed.


I personally have no problem with them paying a flat rate based on an estimated amount of time. I've now worked 130 4-hour blocks and the vast majority of them have taken under 4 hours to complete. Many under 3 hours. There have probably been about 5-10 times where I've run over the 4 hours. If they were to have payed me for the exact amount of time I worked I would have made far less than I have doing this so far.

If you find that you're consistently going over your 3 or 4 hours (whatever your block length is) and it's due to your warehouse being unreasonable with the workload and not a result of something you can change in the way you work then you have to evaluate whether it's worth your time. But if you keep bringing back packages without attempting delivery on them they'll deactivate you. Simple as that.


----------



## Cody6666

I used to bring the packages for apartments to each customers door but I don't anymore usually. Most of the time the office will take the packages for you so you don't have to bring them to each person's apartment. Around 75% of the time the office will take the packages for you.


----------



## oicu812

Cody6666 said:


> Around 75% of the time the office will take the packages for you.


That's nice when the office is open.


----------



## andvhbk

Cody6666 said:


> I used to bring the packages for apartments to each customers door but I don't anymore usually. Most of the time the office will take the packages for you so you don't have to bring them to each person's apartment. Around 75% of the time the office will take the packages for you.


Depend bro, some office ask you to try to deliver first, if cus is not home then take it back, sometime when i take it back, they call cus to confirm one more time.


----------



## Cody6666

I always deliver during the day so i never have the problem of the office not being open! I just ask if they can accept the packages and if they say no I just go to the person's apartment and leave the package at the door. If it is a small apartment building i dont even bother going to the office because it is just easier going to the persons apartment. The ones i do it for are the huge multi leval apartments.


----------



## oicu812

Cody6666 said:


> I always deliver during the day so i never have the problem of the office not being open!


I guess you also don't deliver on weekends or holidays.


----------



## Cody6666

A lot of the ones I go to are open on Saturday's around here. Most of the time I only get a few for the same apartment building and when I do I just go to the person's apartment and deliver it. I go to the office when I have multiple packages for the same building.


----------



## Shangsta

Remember this gig is better some places than others. My warehouse is easy to get blocks and almost everything is 4 hours. Some only offer 3 and you have to keep refreshing for hours.

If your warehouse has unrealistic expectations you have to either make it hurt for them by taking a break or speed up your game. They have no intentions to make it easier on us and q4 your loads will be even larger.


----------



## crimson.snwbnny

My first block i had 67 packages FOR 4 HOURS. With apartments, unless the customer notates deliver at location i go to the leasing office first. if they accept them great. here you go. if i have a few packages at one location i quickly walk into the leasing office and ask if they take the packages. usually they say yes.



Shangsta said:


> Remember this gig is better some places than others. My warehouse is easy to get blocks and almost everything is 4 hours. Some only offer 3 and you have to keep refreshing for hours.
> 
> If your warehouse has unrealistic expectations you have to either make it hurt for them by taking a break or speed up your game. They have no intentions to make it easier on us and q4 your loads will be even larger.


You make alot of sense with unrealistic expectations.. some cities arent as big or spread out as others. 
My warehouse only lets you access the bays 15min before the block starts
so if it starts at 830a they start letting cars in at 815a. but if you arent one of the first cars you have to wait. 
could be 30min before you drive out of the warehouse.
now you're down to 3.5 hours to delivery 67 packages. but you're "zoned" 25min away. thats another 30min.. now you have 3 hours to deliver 67 packages. and that is if you hit no traffic. i feel bad for the people that pick up the 4pm blocks..

so far ive been able to deliver everything before the timer runs out lol.. my first delivery though i was cutting it close. It was 1225pm, last stop 5 packages at an apartment. office lady said i have to attempt the residence first but she saw my face and said never mind i'll take them this once.... that day i also wasted time because the app clumped 2 deliveries together. (at a plaza) it said 11 packages to a ups. i took in 8 packages. came back out for the other 3 but the the app showed they were all delivered. but i was starring at the packages i hadnt scanned yet. i had to call support. when i click next location 2 doors downs. i found that the missing packages were clumped in with the next spot.


----------



## crimson.snwbnny

picked up my first 2 hour block. i was only given 14 packages 7 of them went to the same apartments. i finished that in 45min


----------



## Prius13

crimson.snwbnny said:


> My first block i had 67 packages FOR 4 HOURS. With apartments, unless the customer notates deliver at location i go to the leasing office first. if they accept them great. here you go. if i have a few packages at one location i quickly walk into the leasing office and ask if they take the packages. usually they say yes.
> 
> You make alot of sense with unrealistic expectations.. some cities arent as big or spread out as others.
> My warehouse only lets you access the bays 15min before the block starts
> so if it starts at 830a they start letting cars in at 815a. but if you arent one of the first cars you have to wait.
> could be 30min before you drive out of the warehouse.
> now you're down to 3.5 hours to delivery 67 packages. but you're "zoned" 25min away. thats another 30min.. now you have 3 hours to deliver 67 packages. and that is if you hit no traffic. i feel bad for the people that pick up the 4pm blocks..
> 
> so far ive been able to deliver everything before the timer runs out lol.. my first delivery though i was cutting it close. It was 1225pm, last stop 5 packages at an apartment. office lady said i have to attempt the residence first but she saw my face and said never mind i'll take them this once.... that day i also wasted time because the app clumped 2 deliveries together. (at a plaza) it said 11 packages to a ups. i took in 8 packages. came back out for the other 3 but the the app showed they were all delivered. but i was starring at the packages i hadnt scanned yet. i had to call support. when i click next location 2 doors downs. i found that the missing packages were clumped in with the next spot.


4 hour block sounds like you have to have Mercedes Benz Sprinter kind of van. Mundelein and Lisle Dch packs my Prius with >50 packages at three hour block. I always have gone 1 - 2 hours over.. I need to get better.


----------



## crimson.snwbnny

Prius13 said:


> 4 hour block sounds like you have to have Mercedes Benz Sprinter kind of van. Mundelein and Lisle Dch packs my Prius with >50 packages at three hour block. I always have gone 1 - 2 hours over.. I need to get better.


i have a small suv gmc terrain. The packages are already in order. i load them in my car in the same order the warehouse gives them to me. that way im not hunting down packages. the envelope types i keep in basket on the passenger seat. at my first stop i'll look ahead on the itenary and pull out the next few deliveries and put them on the passenger seat as well. that way i can grab scan and deliver. most places i go are pretty secure i dont even turn off my car. (not to mention turning on and off car waste more gas) if driveway is avail i pull in and drop off, car running door still open.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

Yes packing your car / suv, ( I saw a 90's 4Runner the other day) is key. Apts can be bad enough wasting time. I keep an Avon box on the front seat, had to use 2 of them once. 

Its the 4pm blocks that are numbered and if you read the numbers right you can tell if there are 2 or 3 pac's for one address.

The mornings, and late mornings you have to rely on the pick sheet group numbers. I messed up the other day cause the groups #'s were not in order as there video says lowest #'s are first. Well that's not the case, just follow the order they are in, first one's up front. It wasn't to bad, by half way through it straightened it self out and still finished on time. 59 pac's 48 stops.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

You can still go in whatever order you want. My experience here in Vegas at least is if they are out of order, it's usually because a business or a school is in the earlier one.


----------



## tone17

CatchyMusicLover said:


> You can still go in whatever order you want. My experience here in Vegas at least is if they are out of order, it's usually because a business or a school is in the earlier one.


The last stop on many blocks seems to be a school. I don't know why that is, but it is.


----------



## Movaldriver

Did a block today with 72 but finished in 3 hours all sfh in one small area thankfully


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

Movaldriver said:


> Did a block today with 72 but finished in 3 hours all sfh in one small area thankfully


What was the start time ? 
How many 2 or 3 pax's in a single stop ?
Cause sometimes one can be 10 or 12 with 2 or 3 pax's at a stop.


----------



## Movaldriver

930 am start. Had one house with 5 and 3 or 4 with 2. It's an area I love to deliver to. Nice SFH and small front yards, all homes have a porch area with wall or post to put package behind. It's about a 4 mile radius for all the homes in the tract


----------



## elelegido

miauber1x831 said:


> You accepted a delivery block ESTIMATED to take 3 hours (or 4 hours, whatever the case may be). We are not employees of Amazon, so no, we shouldn't get paid until we "clock out". If we did, we would be employees and be subject to all other kinds of rules, regulations and micromanaging. Not having to deal with that stuff is one of the main reasons I enjoy this gig. If that is really what you want then you're free to sign up with one of the fleets who are contracted with the warehouse, and get paid an hourly rate. Or work for UPS. Nobody is forcing you to do Flex. If you find it's not worth your time then you can stop at any time. I personally don't want to be "employed" by Amazon.


It's not an "either/or" - "Accept being treated unfairly or become an Amazon employee". What people are saying is that Amazon's estimates are way off, in Amazon's favour of course. The required course of action is for Amazon to adjust its package counts so that actual delivery times more closely match the estimates. Not to fly off the handle and say, "if you don't like it, leave".


----------



## jaywaynedubya

It doesn't matter, try your hardest to get packages delivered. Stop trying to prevent Amazon from getting more productivity out of you than what your paid for.


----------



## crimson.snwbnny

Yesterday was the first time i went over on my time. i was on a 3hr block 10a-1pm. i arrive at warehouse 15min early but there were already 2 cars in every bay. we had to wait in line. didnt leave till an hour and 15min later. My last stop was 11 packages and the address was the same except apt numbers. i figured easy. drop them off at the office. i arrived there at 1245p. 
Come to find out its not an apartment complex at all its a retirement home. in the center were 2 7story buildings separated by a huge center building "lobby", those building were surrounded by individual units. THIS PLACE WAS HUGE! the security at the gate informed me that i have to deliver every package individually because they dont sign for them. He also gave me a map and some tips where to find the apts.. I pull up to the building and park to the side so other cars can drive past and put on my hazards. i load myself up with packages. HEAVY TOO. I walk to the receptionist to ask where the elevators are. This B** says," you cant leave those here, we dont sign for them, you have to deliver them individually, THAT ISSSS what you get paid for." man i saw red so fast. THEN she tells me i have to park in the parking lot. I had to take the packages back into the car finding a parking spot and go back with the same deliveries. :l i was so pissed that i literally had an asthma attack. i haven't used my inhaler in months. i used it like 6 times in the 45min it took me to deliver the rest of the packages. i finished at 130p then had to head back to the warehouse to drop off a package. 

if amazon sees we checked in at warehouse at the correct time (EARLY in my case) and we didnt finish picking up till a whole hour. should compensate us for going over. but im sure that wont happen


----------



## jester121

It's because of drivers like you who by default head straight for the rental office, without attempting individual deliveries, that apartment complexes start refusing to take packages (based on your earlier posts on the subject). Screw that parking nonsense though, flashers is good enough for the 10 minutes it takes to get in and out -- not like she can call a tow truck in that time.

I frequently send in support emails when the warehouse is way behind, just on the off chance it gets forwarded to someone in charge (or tabulated). No clue if it makes a difference. If they're screwing up and wasting my time, they're costing me money. There should be repercussions, just like if I show up 15 minutes late for my block.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

I would have been tempted to mark them all, "Security denied access" and return them all. The B..... cited Manchester.


----------



## justdezzz

So are we allowed to go over our time if we reach the end of our block but still have some packages to deliver? Today was my first day with a 10:30-2:30 block, 57 packages. I was able to deliver 48 and took the rest back to the warehouse.


----------



## crimson.snwbnny

justdezzz said:


> So are we allowed to go over our time if we reach the end of our block but still have some packages to deliver? Today was my first day with a 10:30-2:30 block, 57 packages. I was able to deliver 48 and took the rest back to the warehouse.


You can go over BUT you wont get paid unless you prove warehouse held you back. And they can verify that with time you checked in and time you started scanning first package to load. I was held back an hour by warehouse. So ended up going over by 45min. CS gave me $36 I didnt even ask for that much.


----------



## justdezzz

crimson.snwbnny said:


> You can go over BUT you wont get paid unless you prove warehouse held you back. And they can verify that with time you checked in and time you started scanning first package to load. I was held back an hour by warehouse. So ended up going over by 45min. CS gave me $36 I didnt even ask for that much.


Yeah it was completely on me. I didn't show up until my scheduled block time began, which was at 10:30. By the time I got everything scanned & loaded, it was almost 11. I know next time to get there earlier.


----------



## adilakif

justdezzz said:


> Yeah it was completely on me. I didn't show up until my scheduled block time began, which was at 10:30. By the time I got everything scanned & loaded, it was almost 11. I know next time to get there earlier.


How is this on you? You are being paid starting at 10:30. You don't want to work after hours for free but you are willing to go to work early and not get paid. It's the same thing.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

I fail to see how you're not getting paid by going early. If you arrive 15 minutes early....you finish 15 minutes earlier (theoretically, because you're unlikely to get the same route you would have).

Obviously if you're sitting waiting around for the time to check in, that's a different story, but I can't even fathom why anyone would consider that in anything. It continues to baffle me how people are so married to the idea of the times in the app being what you're being paid for. You're not. You're being paid for a group of packages to deliver, estimated for a certain amount of time. Some will take more time than others. It doesn't matter if you start at 10:15 or 10:30....if it takes you 3 hours to deliver, it takes 3 hours. That 15 minutes doesn't magically appear somewhere.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

"You are obligated to attempt delivery of every package in your possession." Time matters not !

There are a couple of exceptions. Just because time is up is not one of them. 

I have gone over a few times, mostly its the apartments that get you.


----------



## justdezzz

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> "You are obligated to attempt delivery of every package in your possession." Time matters not !
> 
> There are a couple of exceptions. Just because time is up is not one of them.
> 
> I have gone over a few times, mostly its the apartments that get you.


Lesson learned!!


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

Packing the car is key. Take your time, big boxes in the trunk or behind your seat. Smallest group #'s up front, larger in the trunk. Just keep group #'s together mostly. The peeps at both Irvine and Chino don't want to give up that pick sheet, I call it. That's the very thing that helps me load the car, smh... It's just they do things a bit differently at Riverside, like we don't scan the lap top with our phone. Get an Avon box for the envelopes, keep that on the front seat. Some routes I've had to use two of them, put the other one in the trunk. After you get the hang of it you'll have a half to an hr to spare.

It was nice of them Sunday, my 4hr was done in 2hr. It's good to get double time on a Sunday for a change.


----------



## oicu812

adilakif said:


> How is this on you? You are being paid starting at 10:30. You don't want to work after hours for free but you are willing to go to work early and not get paid. It's the same thing.


If I took my time and spend an hour in the warehouse after my start time, do I get to ask for more pay if I have to go past my end time?



justdezzz said:


> Yeah it was completely on me. I didn't show up until my scheduled block time began, which was at 10:30. By the time I got everything scanned & loaded, it was almost 11. I know next time to get there earlier.


10:30 is the start time for any blocks at DLA3. You should be waiting in line at least 15 minutes before your block begins. The reason being there are others already waiting ahead of you. The faster you're in the station the faster theoretically you can get out. You don't want to get delayed by people still scanning ahead of you blocking your exit.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

Some ware houses are going to a 2 for 1 lane experience, or some back you into your rack of pac's. Keeps from boxing others in.


----------



## Shangsta

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Some ware houses are going to a 2 for 1 lane experience, or some back you into your rack of pac's. Keeps from boxing others in.


Love the individual loading dock. Some like to shoot the breeze with warehouse workers. I can't do that. Time is money


----------



## crimson.snwbnny

justdezzz said:


> Yeah it was completely on me. I didn't show up until my scheduled block time began, which was at 10:30. By the time I got everything scanned & loaded, it was almost 11. I know next time to get there earlier.


once you get the hang of how your warehouse hands you the packages it shouldn't take more then 15min to load your car. from reading here you'll see each WH operates differently. like above, guys says to load the boxes in order by number. My WH loads packages into these mesh bag things in the order of your routes. boxes that dont fit in the mesh bag are numbered to match that bag.

some time saving tips: At your first stop go down your itinerary list and just pull out the packages for the next few stops and put them in the drivers side that way you can be in and out, then when you finish those pull out a few more. Another thing is. IF you look at some of the deliveries it says dont knock or ring, or no person needed something like that. If you see a safe place to place the package, place it take picture, then ring doorbell, you'll save yourself sometime. especially if you're delivering in the AM. 90% of people are at work anyways. If i hear someone inside i ring the door bell and walk away by the time i get to my car i see the person picking up the package behind me and waving. or yelling thank you. you just saved yourself a few min. the waiting for recipients for each delivery adds time.



CatchyMusicLover said:


> It continues to baffle me how people are so married to the idea of the times in the app being what you're being paid for. You're not. You're being paid for a group of packages to deliver, estimated for a certain amount of time. Some will take more time than others. It doesn't matter if you start at 10:15 or 10:30....if it takes you 3 hours to deliver, it takes 3 hours. That 15 minutes doesn't magically appear somewhere.


The way you're saying is doesn't matter if you sat at the warehouse for an house your clock starts when you start delivering? naw. timer starts the second you click sign in.

I have days i finish 45min late but my own fault. i was texting or took a lunch detour. But if you did your part showed up on time even checked in 15min early but got held back by warehouse attendees. Which caused you to go over the 3hrs you were being paid for. ABSOLUTELY ask for some comp. Or if you deliveries show consistently back to back deliveries no delays and you still go over your hours because some apartment complexes are horrible. email support. Just dont try to take advantage and be sneaky.


----------



## dkcs

I was running around all over Hollywood, Santa Monica, Beverly Hills, and the Fairfax area of LA and at every apartment building I went into (delivering restaurant orders) that had a locked entry the logistics drivers are just dumping piles of packages by the mail boxes in the building. I was surprised to see so many unattended packages in multiple building just sitting there.


----------



## crimson.snwbnny

dkcs said:


> I was running around all over Hollywood, Santa Monica, Beverly Hills, and the Fairfax area of LA and at every apartment building I went into (delivering restaurant orders) that had a locked entry the logistics drivers are just dumping piles of packages by the mail boxes in the building. I was surprised to see so many unattended packages in multiple building just sitting there.


WOW! why take chance of getting failed to deliver email instead of taking back to the warehouse. mean they'll have to go back eventually. smh


----------



## dkcs

Yep, and these weren't buildings with leasing offices or security cameras watching the packages.


----------



## getawaycar

That's bad ,but I once got 72 packages for a three hour block on my very first day. Since it was my first day I didn't know that was way too many. This was when all blocks were 3 hours or less. I only delivered about 25 before taking the rest all back to the warehouse. Several of the warehouse people said to me they have never seen so many packages assigned for a single block. I complained about it loudly and have never seen that many packages again. The most I have seen since then was 57 packages for a 4 hour block. If Amazon starts pulling crazy sh** like that again I'm done.

I work only weekends, usually get 45 to 55 packages on a 4 hour block. I don't do 3 hour blocks and only occasionally a 3.5 hours. I usually finish the block in 4 to 4.5 hours, rarely less than that and sometimes it takes 5 hours. And this is with using the zone method, having all packages always well-organized in my car so I don't spend much time looking for them, and not taking pictures which saves time, with several months of Flex experience so I'm not a noob. Unless I have to leave the package in an unusual location where it might be hard to find then I will take a picture. If I took pics for every package it would take a lot longer.


----------



## oicu812

dkcs said:


> Yep, and these weren't buildings with leasing offices or security cameras watching the packages.


That's how it works in the LA/BH/Hollywood/SaMo areas. Drivers leave the packages by the mailboxes for apartments with locked entries. Not much gets stolen. I even found a couple of packages left by the mailboxes for the building across the street, the packages were still there a week after they were supposedly delivered. The customer did report them DNR.


----------



## Brandon Wilson

getawaycar said:


> That's bad ,but I once got 72 packages for a three hour block on my very first day. Since it was my first day I didn't know that was way too many. This was when all blocks were 3 hours or less. I only delivered about 25 before taking the rest all back to the warehouse. Several of the warehouse people said to me they have never seen so many packages assigned for a single block. I complained about it loudly and have never seen that many packages again. The most I have seen since then was 57 packages for a 4 hour block. If Amazon starts pulling crazy sh** like that again I'm done.
> 
> I work only weekends, usually get 45 to 55 packages on a 4 hour block. I don't do 3 hour blocks and only occasionally a 3.5 hours. I usually finish the block in 4 to 4.5 hours, rarely less than that and sometimes it takes 5 hours. And this is with using the zone method, having all packages always well-organized in my car so I don't spend much time looking for them, and not taking pictures which saves time, with several months of Flex experience so I'm not a noob. Unless I have to leave the package in an unusual location where it might be hard to find then I will take a picture. If I took pics for every package it would take a lot longer.


It's not the amount of packages. It's the amount of stops and distance between them that matters most. I've had 70+ packages with 50+ stops before on 3 hour blocks before. I finished maybe 20-25 minutes over at worst (before I started grouping, I would just toss everything in and go initially). My station didn't get 4 hour blocks until recently so now those stuffed bins with 70 packages are given to those on 4 hour blocks. Something must be very wrong somewhere because using the group method (along with taking a 2 minutes to write the human readable for those smaller non grouped packages) should make you as efficient as you can possibly get.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> "You are obligated to attempt delivery of every package in your possession." Time matters not !
> 
> There are a couple of exceptions. Just because time is up is not one of them.
> 
> I have gone over a few times, mostly its the apartments that get you.


Well I stand corrected then. One of the Blue vests tells me today you can being whats left back when your shift is over. They can't make you work longer than that. My last stop for the afternoon block was right at 4hrs. and the business was closed. Add another 30 min to get back to the wh and another 15 to drop off and home. I should have been able to avoid that but oh well, my bad.


----------



## Cynergie

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Ya I had one, 67 pax. took 6.5 hrs . The hourly went down to $11.00 Thought may as well do ride share at that point.


You're clearly doing something fundamentally wrong......



Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Well I stand corrected then. One of the Blue vests tells me today you can being whats left back when your shift is over. They can't make you work longer than that. My last stop for the afternoon block was right at 4hrs. and the business was closed. Add another 30 min to get back to the wh and another 15 to drop off and home. I should have been able to avoid that but oh well, my bad.


That was your first mistake. If you'd spent the 5-10mins at the WH to INDIVIDUALLY SCAN, ORGANIZE & LOAD your vehicle based on how they're supposed to be delivered in your itineary, you would've IMMEDIATELY spotted that time sensitive business package.

Reverse loading your vehicle aka via LIFO packing let's you catch the delivery inconsistencies Amazon always builds into its routes. And if you've got business and residential deliveries ALWAYS deliver the business packages first or ASAP in your route. Screw what the itenary is telling you because it was built by ppl who DON'T live in city/region you're delivering in. So they have No. Flipping. Clue. what the traffic patterns and rush hour is like in your city/region. Besides, 95% business CLOSE by 5pm aka at the end of the business day. So by the time you get around to delivering those business address, you're likely going to be doing it stuck in rush hour. And then it will be a BC by the time you get there...

It clearly behooves you to deliver as many business addy packages FIRST. Then move to the residential.

On apt deliveries: you can usually tell whether an apt delivery is going to be NSL (based on type hood) or UTA (based on gated entry). If customer failed to leave gate access code, apt complex doesn't have a locker, you couldn't piggy back into the complex behind a resident, couldn't find a neighbor to leave them with, couldn't find an alternative gate code on another pkg being delivered to same complex, or best yet--leave ALL pkgs at front office, *then try calling customer*. *HANG UP *after 4-5 rings as they're apparently unavailable (especially if this is during work day hours). *DO NOT WASTE TIME CALLING CUSTOMER SUPPORT*. Simply mark them NSL/UTA and return to WH. This is the only way to guarantee 0% concessions. *So DON'T spend more than 1 mins per pkg trying to contact the apt customer*. It simply isn't worth the effort as you're on a timed clock.


*To expedite the process, I ALWAYS date stamp & mark my apt pkgs UTA/NSL BEFORE LEAVING THE WH. I do this during my 5-10 min package sorting process*. This ALWAYS saves me time while on route. 
After leaving the WH, I try calling the customer the moment I approach the apt complex after I get out the vehicle. I usually do this when I see a gated entry complex and no customer access codes. VIP Note: Amazon can tell if you tried calling the customer when inside the vehicle and you can/will be flagged with a nasty email for doing this.
By the time I reach the gate, I'm looking for an onsite mgmt office (where it may be possible to drop ALL the pkgs off or find a locker if lucky).
If this isn't an option, then as the last resort, I try buzzing the customer(s) at the apt complex.
If that fails, I then fast walk/jog back to my vehicle and move on to next stop....

Work smarter and not harder. I can't believe it took one poster SIX AND A HALF HOURS TO DO A 3 HOUR BLOCK. They must have called CS for EVERY. SINGLE, PACKAGE in their vehicle. LMAO


----------



## oicu812

Cynergie said:


> Work smarter and not harder.


Mike Rowe would disagree with that. He would say Work smarter and harder.


----------



## Prius13

Cynergie said:


> You're clearly doing something fundamentally wrong......
> 
> That was your first mistake. If you'd spent the 5-10mins at the WH to INDIVIDUALLY SCAN, ORGANIZE & LOAD your vehicle based on how they're supposed to be delivered in your itineary, you would've IMMEDIATELY spotted that time sensitive business package.
> 
> Reverse loading your vehicle aka via LIFO packing let's you catch the delivery inconsistencies Amazon always builds into its routes. And if you've got business and residential deliveries ALWAYS deliver the business packages first or ASAP in your route. Screw what the itenary is telling you because it was built by ppl who DON'T live in city/region you're delivering in. So they have No. Flipping. Clue. what the traffic patterns and rush hour is like in your city/region. Besides, 95% business CLOSE by 5pm aka at the end of the business day. So by the time you get around to delivering those business address, you're likely going to be doing it stuck in rush hour. And then it will be a BC by the time you get there...
> 
> It clearly behooves you to deliver as many business addy packages FIRST. Then move to the residential.
> 
> On apt deliveries: you can usually tell whether an apt delivery is going to be NSL (based on type hood) or UTA (based on gated entry). If customer failed to leave gate access code, apt complex doesn't have a locker, you couldn't piggy back into the complex behind a resident, couldn't find a neighbor to leave them with, couldn't find an alternative gate code on another pkg being delivered to same complex, or best yet--leave ALL pkgs at front office, *then try calling customer*. *HANG UP *after 4-5 rings as they're apparently unavailable (especially if this is during work day hours). *DO NOT WASTE TIME CALLING CUSTOMER SUPPORT*. Simply mark them NSL/UTA and return to WH. This is the only way to guarantee 0% concessions. *So DON'T spend more than 1 mins per pkg trying to contact the apt customer*. It simply isn't worth the effort as you're on a timed clock.
> 
> 
> *To expedite the process, I ALWAYS date stamp & mark my apt pkgs UTA/NSL BEFORE LEAVING THE WH. I do this during my 5-10 min package sorting process*. This ALWAYS saves me time while on route.
> After leaving the WH, I try calling the customer the moment I approach the apt complex after I get out the vehicle. I usually do this when I see a gated entry complex and no customer access codes. VIP Note: Amazon can tell if you tried calling the customer when inside the vehicle and you can/will be flagged with a nasty email for doing this.
> By the time I reach the gate, I'm looking for an onsite mgmt office (where it may be possible to drop ALL the pkgs off or find a locker if lucky).
> If this isn't an option, then as the last resort, I try buzzing the customer(s) at the apt complex.
> If that fails, I then fast walk/jog back to my vehicle and move on to next stop....
> 
> Work smarter and not harder. I can't believe it took one poster SIX AND A HALF HOURS TO DO A 3 HOUR BLOCK. They must have called CS for EVERY. SINGLE, PACKAGE in their vehicle. LMAO


Love these tips. Ty.


----------



## UberTrucker

I always leave packages at leasing office. When asked to try and attempt I tell them I did. If it's a lot of packages I tell them it's seems like a lot but it's only 3 customers but in reality it's like 11. They believe me so that's all that matters. But just in case they see me pull in, I go into gate, park, wait 5 min and drive to office. That way of they happen to be looking, they see me coming out of apartments


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

Thing is, you can get a customer complaint email is one complains you didn't try and they were home. Though, granted, an occasional one won't hurt you. It's crazy how hostle some people can be toward those of us just trying to do our job....

As for "if they are looking", I actually got one b--- of a lady who pretty much accused me of leaving after I asked after leaving at the office and then came back to leave the ones for those not home.


----------



## Drgnslyr221

This has me a little worried. I have my first block tomorrow. I have to pick my daughter up at school at 3 and my block is till 1 and the wh is about 1 hour away with typical Denver traffic from the school. I'm not going to miss picking my daughter up.


----------



## Randompanzy

Drgnslyr221 said:


> This has me a little worried. I have my first block tomorrow. I have to pick my daughter up at school at 3 and my block is till 1 and the wh is about 1 hour away with typical Denver traffic from the school. I'm not going to miss picking my daughter up.


You should be fine. Best advice is just drop off the package and take a picture. Don't waste time waiting for someone to anwser the door. 1 extra minute per package on a 60 package route can be a extra hour to your day


----------



## Cynergie

Drgnslyr221 said:


> This has me a little worried. I have my first block tomorrow. I have to pick my daughter up at school at 3 and my block is till 1 and the wh is about 1 hour away with typical Denver traffic from the school. I'm not going to miss picking my daughter up.


I'm not sure why your block time should be an issue. Amazon typically gives you enough time to complete the route. This includes return trip to WH from last package stop if necessary. Also I'm confused by what you said about the distance to the WH from your home. What does this distance have to do with how far you need to drive to pickup your daughter from your last delivery stop? If your last delivery stop is way across town, then this could be over 1hr away assuming you don't have to return any pkgs to the WH....

Regardless, you might complete your route within the block despite the fact you're a new flex driver. But it's also likely you could run over your allotted 3-4 hr shift because you're still learning the ropes. You're clearly aware of this scheduling jeopardy based on your post, so why did you even bother scheduling your first block that close to your personal commitment? Why didn't you just cancel the block and grab another more convenient one instead? When you can cancel up to 45 mins before the block begins. smh

edit: just saw your post time stamp. Hope if worked out for you today. If not, take this lesson learned from any nasty emails Amazon will be sending you. And avoid potential flex schedule overlaps with your personal daily commitments.


----------



## qshi

58 packages in 3 hours. I reached each door and brought back 2 packages to station. Then I got a customer's complaint: the packages I marked undeliverable__ I didn't make an effort to contact the customer!!! I called all of them, most of call were transferred to voice mail: sometimes I left messages, sometimes I didn't. What am I supposed to do?


----------



## Movaldriver

Happened to me a couple of times. It's ridiculous. The only thing to do is call support and have them try contacting customer. Then you are covered.


----------



## qshi

If I have to call support each time, my 3-hour-block will go beyond more than 4 hours. I tried once, 3-hour-block>>>4.5 hours.


----------



## jester121

qshi said:


> 58 packages in 3 hours. I reached each door and brought back 2 packages to station. Then I got a customer's complaint: the packages I marked undeliverable__ I didn't make an effort to contact the customer!!! I called all of them, most of call were transferred to voice mail: sometimes I left messages, sometimes I didn't. What am I supposed to do?


Dispute it with support, you need to fight with them going back and forth a few times so they'll check that you (a) called the customer through the app, and (b) with your GPS parked on the customer's front stoop.

No guarantee this will work but I had this happen several months ago and just kept badgering them until they agreed to remove it from my record. They kept sending the canned response and finally I got a person with a real brain. They have the ability to see exactly whether or not you did things right; don't let their lazy asses off the hook.


----------



## Drgnslyr221

Cynergie said:


> I'm not sure why your block time should be an issue. Amazon typically gives you enough time to complete the route. This includes return trip to WH from last package stop if necessary. Also I'm confused by what you said about the distance to the WH from your home. What does this distance have to do with how far you need to drive to pickup your daughter from your last delivery stop? If your last delivery stop is way across town, then this could be over 1hr away assuming you don't have to return any pkgs to the WH....
> 
> Regardless, you might complete your route within the block despite the fact you're a new flex driver. But it's also likely you could run over your allotted 3-4 hr shift because you're still learning the ropes. You're clearly aware of this scheduling jeopardy based on your post, so why did you even bother scheduling your first block that close to your personal commitment? Why didn't you just cancel the block and grab another more convenient one instead? When you can cancel up to 45 mins before the block begins. smh
> 
> edit: just saw your post time stamp. Hope if worked out for you today. If not, take this lesson learned from any nasty emails Amazon will be sending you. And avoid potential flex schedule overlaps with your personal daily commitments.


Easy pessy, lemon squeeze. Got done with 5 minutes to spare. You would think however giving yourself two hours before a commitment wouldn't be grounds to shake your head at me. I only have about 5 hours (after driving to station and back) between dropping off and picking up my daughter from school. I need to make as much money as I can between that time and with Lyft I've been lucky to make $12/hr while dealing with mostly crappy passengers.

Today was awesome. I had fun playing mailman and it was probably the easiest $18/hr I've ever made. No drunk packages throwing up in my car, lol. Jammed out to my tunes and delivered the Amazon smile to the great people of Denver. Cheers!

Oh, and I have like 10 block offers for tomorrow and already got a block for Friday.


----------



## UberPasco

qshi said:


> If I have to call support each time, my 3-hour-block will go beyond more than 4 hours. I tried once, 3-hour-block>>>4.5 hours.


Not sure how calling support for 2 packages would take you an extra 1.5 hrs, but whatever.


----------



## Cynergie

qshi said:


> 58 packages in 3 hours. I reached each door and brought back 2 packages to station. Then I got a customer's complaint: the packages I marked undeliverable__ I didn't make an effort to contact the customer!!! I called all of them, most of call were transferred to voice mail: sometimes I left messages, sometimes I didn't. What am I supposed to do?


You're making this too hard.

I usually make a record of the TBA numbers for pkgs like this by taking a picture of the pkg labels with my phone (which I'd previously marked NSL/BC/UTA prior to leaving the WH to save time on the route). Then once my route is done, I call CS while en route back to the WH. I bring up each picture on my phone, read them the TBA numbers and give them a brief summary of what I did to contact customer.

That way, I waste ZERO time while doing my routes. I eliminate over 90% of my route downtime time by effectively planning/organizing my pkgs in the WH, or talking to CS while en route back to the WH (if I have any pkgs to return). Doing this significantly cuts down on the number of times I need to call CS while on route

Work smarter, not harder.


----------



## jester121

Cynergie said:


> You're making this too hard.
> 
> I usually make a record of the TBA numbers for pkgs like this by taking a picture of the pkg labels with my phone (which I'd previously marked NSL/BC/UTA prior to leaving the WH to save time on the route). Then once my route is done, I call CS while en route back to the WH. I bring up each picture on my phone, read them the TBA numbers and give them a brief summary of what I did to contact customer.
> 
> That way, I waste ZERO time while doing my routes. I eliminate over 90% of my route downtime time by effectively planning/organizing my pkgs in the WH, or talking to CS while en route back to the WH (if I have any pkgs to return). Doing this significantly cuts down on the number of times I need to call CS while on route


What do you do when the customer service person says "I just called Joe Blow and he says he just got back home, he's ready to receive his package"?

You turn your ass around and drive back to the apartment building.... another waste of time.

Or when they tell you to try another gate/door code... and you're 6 miles away?


----------



## Cynergie

self entitled customer: I tell them I'm 10-15 mins from WH and Amazon will attempt re-delivery. Most likely the same day given the PT night shift Flex drivers at all the WH I've worked at.

phantom gate codes that probably don't work: I tell them since customer couldn't be bothered leaving an entry code, I checked all customer directions on any extra pkgs for that apt complex. I sought out a mgmt office and was either unable to leave the pkgs there or such a property mgr office didn't exist. I couldn't find an apt resident who could let me in or was willing to buzz/let me in. I couldn't find an adult who could sign for the customer's pkg. I couldn't find a safe place away from traffic to leave the pkg with a pic so customer could find it.

Basically, my only options were to mark it UTA/NSL which I did. And now I'm returning it to the WH. Period. I'm NOT an Amazon employee, and so CS knows they can't direct me as they would be treating me as such.

My reliability rating is 100% for all blocks attempted with 100% delivered pkgs and zero concessions as of my last email feedback for this delivery cycle. As long as I have no concessions from any such pkgs (which would be 100% safe as they're still in my car inbound to WH) then they can't flag me for that. The worst they can do is send me a nasty email to that effect.

And since I've only had exactly one such call from CS for the entire time delivering for Amazon Flex, I'm not concerned.


----------



## crookedhalo

I've only been doing it a couple weeks but I havnt run over my block times yet, usually I finish atleast an hour early on 3 1/2 blocks and an hour in a half on 4 hour blocks. My organization is simple, guy names in the trunk, women names in the back seat, envelopes in the front with guys on the floor and girls on the seat, other than that I run all deliveries, ends up being an easy work out that I get paid for


----------



## Randompanzy

crookedhalo said:


> I've only been doing it a couple weeks but I havnt run over my block times yet, usually I finish atleast an hour early on 3 1/2 blocks and an hour in a half on 4 hour blocks. My organization is simple, guy names in the trunk, women names in the back seat, envelopes in the front with guys on the floor and girls on the seat, other than that I run all deliveries, ends up being an easy work out that I get paid for


I'm curious why sort it by names and not zones?


----------



## crimson.snwbnny

Drgnslyr221 said:


> This has me a little worried. I have my first block tomorrow. I have to pick my daughter up at school at 3 and my block is till 1 and the wh is about 1 hour away with typical Denver traffic from the school. I'm not going to miss picking my daughter up.


if you dont happen to finish in time just pick up your daughter and finish the deliveries afterwards. Ive done this once. picked up my wh load. my kid had a dentist appt. picked her up with car half full. went to appt. and finished my deliveries after with her. i timed myself and still finished earlier then the block (not including the dentist apt time)



Drgnslyr221 said:


> Easy pessy, lemon squeeze. Got done with 5 minutes to spare. You would think however giving yourself two hours before a commitment wouldn't be grounds to shake your head at me. I only have about 5 hours (after driving to station and back) between dropping off and picking up my daughter from school. I need to make as much money as I can between that time and with Lyft I've been lucky to make $12/hr while dealing with mostly crappy passengers.
> 
> Today was awesome. I had fun playing mailman and it was probably the easiest $18/hr I've ever made. No drunk packages throwing up in my car, lol. Jammed out to my tunes and delivered the Amazon smile to the great people of Denver. Cheers!
> 
> Oh, and I have like 10 block offers for tomorrow and already got a block for Friday.


I used to stress over block times too. My kids get out of school at 3. bus gets home around 3:25. so i wouldnt pick up blocks last ended past 130 just incase traffic or accident lol. but now. i pick up block thats end at 230. i usually finish about an hour and half early. and worse case like i said above i can pick up the kids and take them to finish the rest of deliveries. my warehouse allows passengers now, so they go with me anyways on my PM runs.


----------



## oicu812

crimson.snwbnny said:


> my warehouse allows passengers now, so they go with me anyways on my PM runs.


If you read the HELP section in the app, passengers are allowed but not outside of the vehicle when inside the delivery stations. It's a section that's only on the iOS app and not on the Android app.


----------



## crookedhalo

Randompanzy said:


> I'm curious why sort it by names and not zones?


I'm not sure what you mean by zones, once I get to my first drop off all the others are close, normally once I hit the first drop I put another 10-15 miles on my car to get to the last stop


----------



## jester121

oicu812 said:


> If you read the HELP section in the app, passengers are allowed but not outside of the vehicle when inside the delivery stations. It's a section that's only on the iOS app and not on the Android app.


It's right on the Flex website under the FAQs, under What To Expect -- just pointing it out in case a warehouse gives someone grief.


----------



## Liberty Needs Patriots

Lov3ly said:


> Today I am rethinking my Amazon gig. I had a block today from 1030-130pm with 58 stops. In those 58 stops I had almost all apartments and each apartment drop had over 12 deliveries in them. When I finished, I had 9 "not safe location" & I had 9 stops remaining. I continued up to 215p, but they don't pay me past 130, so I got this email...
> View attachment 120130


I have never had a block that I didn't finish with at least an hour to spare. I think if you're struggling to finish on time that you aren't being efficient in what you're doing. It may be time to find another gig that works for you.


----------



## Randompanzy

crookedhalo said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by zones, once I get to my first drop off all the others are close, normally once I hit the first drop I put another 10-15 miles on my car to get to the last stop


Top left corner if the package has a zone number for instant 7070,7072,7074,7076. 7070 would be all of your first packages and 7072 would be second ect.

Not saying your way is wrong was just curious


----------



## crookedhalo

Oh, that's good to know. I'll have to try it that way next time and see if I can save some time


----------



## Movaldriver

Our warehouse the routes are not always in numerical order. I take the route sheet with me so I know what is coming up next. I load the car with routes grouped together


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

For some reason Irvine and Chino didn't want to give that up. Wrote my name on it and kept them. One let me take a pic of it. Plus you had to scan there laptop with your phone at check in.


----------



## crimson.snwbnny

oicu812 said:


> If you read the HELP section in the app, passengers are allowed but not outside of the vehicle when inside the delivery stations. It's a section that's only on the iOS app and not on the Android app.
> View attachment 158234





jester121 said:


> It's right on the Flex website under the FAQs, under What To Expect -- just pointing it out in case a warehouse gives someone grief.


Before they would make people get out the car and wait outside the loading dock area. This summer nothing but kids lined up on the other side of the fence. i guess someone complained about the safety. Or manager realized they didnt want to be liable if a kid goes missing. No sure. Has that FAQ always been there though or recent addition?

Either way im glad i dont have to drive in the opposite direction to drop kiddos off at a sitter to then back track back to the warehouse.


----------



## Cynergie

crookedhalo said:


> Oh, that's good to know. I'll have to try it that way next time and see if I can save some time


out of curiosity, how long does it take you to deliver say a 45-55 pkg route doing your method?


----------

